# Hi! My Minibus Camper Project Citreon Relay



## EZMOTO (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys just got the campervan bug and bought an 03 Citreon Relay 2.2td MWB Minibus which i'm planning on turning into a campervan

has anyone converted one as i would love to see some plans of the best way to organise the furniture/seating in this van

Cheers Steve


----------



## iwm (Jun 20, 2011)

Having used many layouts I would prefer this type of layout. I wish my Autosleeper Symphony had it.

DAY and NIGHT













Driver and Passenger seats should have Captain's Chair mounts if that is physically possible.

You will have lots of internal designs yet to see from other Wilders I am sure.

Best Wishes

IanM


----------



## Caz (Jun 20, 2011)

On the other hand - that's the layout I have in my Autosleeper Frisky, and I'm not keen on it.

As I'm usually on my own I only make up one bed - the drivers side so that I can still use the side door. I would prefer a layout that meant I could drive away without having to unmake the bed.

So if I was able to build one myself (no chance) I'd be looking at a permanent single bed down one side that could be pulled out to make a double when necessary, with the bathroom opposite, and the kitchen at the front behind the driver's seat. Revolving seat to replace the passenger seat.

But at the end of the day it's all down to what you want from your van. All of us have different needs/preferences.


----------



## EZMOTO (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for info, i was going to gut a caravan, but after having done one before, the units are to flimsy, so off to b&q to have a look for some bargain base units


----------



## Marcs (Jun 20, 2011)

Ikea is the place for bargain units, if you have one nearby.

As others have said the layout depends very much on your personal needs.


----------



## EZMOTO (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm going with the bed at the rear of the van as on the relay they step up towards the back so i want my full headroom for the kitchen area, i dont think i have enough room for toilet area but i took some pics today as i'm making up the bed frame which will be 2 seats either side and table that doubles into making the bed up


----------



## EZMOTO (Jun 20, 2011)

Marcs said:


> Ikea is the place for bargain units, if you have one nearby.
> 
> As others have said the layout depends very much on your personal needs.


 

i dont have one locally... but will check other local outlets.. i basically only want to make a weekend van to sleep 2 people, also got to have cooker and fridge and good storage/ maybe a wardrobe would be nice, 

this van is only MWB so i have to make best use of my space


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi EZMOTO and welcome - keep the pics coming so we can follow the progress.


----------

